# AFCI Protection Options



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lots of options for those on the 2014 NEC and making inspections more tedious.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody see the AFCI receptacle used anywhere?


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes.  The job was a remodel with a complete re-wire.  An inspector wrote this correction: “Receptacles shall be arc fault”.  The owner served as the contractor.  He installed 42 arc fault equipted receptacles. None of the branch circuit wiring is protected.  There are dozens of can lights without  arc fault protection.  The panel is an old affair that will not accept arc fault circuit breakers.

I gave the permits to the office manager.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds like by requiring arc fault receptacles everywhere the inspector made the owner have an unreasonable expense.


----------



## ICE (Nov 1, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Sounds like by requiring arc fault receptacles everywhere the inspector made the owner have an unreasonable expense.


Absolutely.  Probably near $1000 in material and labor.


----------

